# raised panel bits



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

My raised panel bits are getting sloppy. Any suggestions on a new set?


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

Freud. Especially the quadra cut ones! Extra cutter reduces the burr and tearout on the edges? Easy to keep clean. Well balanced . Worth the price difference just in time saved with less sanding.


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

wdwerker said:


> Freud. Especially the quadra cut ones! Extra cutter reduces the burr and tearout on the edges? Easy to keep clean. Well balanced . Worth the price difference just in time saved with less sanding.


been looking at these myself. With a 3hp old (1991) craftsman with a ton of power behind it, how many passes you think id have to do with a 3 inch cutter?

I currently do 4, but i feel like that might be overkill, especially with a bit that has double the blades of mine


----------

